# DIRECTV On Demand: Official Announcement



## Stuart Sweet

DBSTalk.com is pleased to announce the official rollout of the hotly anticipated On Demand service!

This service has been in the testing phase here at DIRECTV for several months and thanks to the efforts of those on The Cutting Edge, it is now ready for release!

We've compiled the resources you'll need here:

DBSTalk.com First Look: DIRECTV On Demand
DIRECTV On Demand Discussion
DIRECTV On Demand FAQ
DIRECTV On Demand Channel Listing
HR20 Network Configuration (by Spanky_Partain)

After your network is set up, try DIRECTV On Demand by tuning to Channel 1000 or choosing On Demand from your Menu!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV Channel Listing... not all channels may be active from the start. 
If you click through to a dead link, contact a moderator and we'll rectify it.

1000 DTV
1101 The 101
1202 CNN 
1235 Style
1236 E! 
1245 TNT 
1246 Court TV
1247 TBS
1249 Comedy Central
1250 Fox Reality
1256 Turner Classic Movies
1263 LOGO
1265 A&E
1269 History
1276 National Geographic
1277 Travel
1278 Discovery
1279 Discovery Health
1280 TLC
1282 Animal Planet
1284 Discovery Science
1285 Discovery Times
1287 Military
1294 Discovery Kids
1295 PBS Kids Sprout
1296 Cartoon Network
1297 Boomerang
1298 Noggin
1300 Nickelodeon
1303 The N
1327 CMT
1329 BET
1331 MTV
1333 MTV2
1335 VH1 
1337 VH1 Classic
1339 Fuse
1354 G4 
1416 MTV Tr3s
1419 CNN in Español
1520 Starz
1526 Encore
1605 Golf
1607 Speed
1608 Versus
1801 Anime
1802 Eurocinema
1829 Concert.TV
1886 Adult Swim on Demand
1994 Octane


----------

